# "see Who's Spying On You" Notification... Wtf



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

So I just had something happen that I've never seen before. I just had a notification pop up in the notification bar saying "see who's spying on you" or something like that. When I clicked on it, it tried to open in one of my browsers which I disallowed.

I'm concerned that it's a virus of some sort.... Anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

It's probably an ad from AirPush ad agency. Some app devs use it, never had an app on my phone that did it. I would just delete it if it's not essential.


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 25, 2011)

or YOU TAKE control:

LBE Security Master [English hack]
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1325786

or
LBE Privacy Guard *lite*
http://lbesec.com/lite/en/

or
LBE Privacy Guard v2
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=18948472

(not having market I cannot determine if the second and third links are to the same content ultimately)

If an app is free there will be ZERO ads. If there are ads it is NOT free. An app with ads is adware and by definition it is malware.

If the app is labeled free or freeware there should be no consternation. If the app is labeled adware [very unlikely] and NOT also labeled free or comically 'free to use' then the discussion should change to the propriety of adware in a free software section.


----------



## cpurick (Sep 1, 2011)

An app with ads is not automatically malware "by definition." It's simply an app with sponsors. Like rootzwiki.

Advertising is making a lot of good software free to use, especially for users who see no cost in ignoring ads.

As to the original post, if an ad system is generating notifications that would seem to raise the perceived cost of running the software. But unless the software's working against you somehow, I still wouldn't call it malware.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I haven't seen it again so I guess I won't worry about it for now.


----------

